# My Coyote mount



## rick59 (Mar 3, 2010)

This female made the mistake of walking in on me while I was deer hunting one morning.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That is oddly realistic / life-like! Who mounted it?


----------



## rick59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> That is oddly realistic / life-like! Who mounted it?


His name is "Gregg Harvey" of Gamebird Taxidermy in Monroe, Indiana. 
He is Very Good! He does all my mounts for me.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice mount! I like the relaxed look. One thing I would have done differently is paint the paw pads (they look dry/faded) but other than that it's a beautiful mount! The tracks in the snow are a nice touch, too.


----------



## rick59 (Mar 3, 2010)

FLTaxidermist said:


> Nice mount! I like the relaxed look. One thing I would have done differently is paint the paw pads (they look dry/faded) but other than that it's a beautiful mount! The tracks in the snow are a nice touch, too.


They may be a little dry and faded, this mount was done in 1994.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

A very good mount I like the setting.


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

that is a real nice mount. and i bet it was expensive?!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that is the nicest coyote mount I have ever seen.
I'd be putting his phone # on that post.


----------



## jldoll (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice mount. you ever tried callin them yotes.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Man that looks awesome.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Nice, I really like it. The next yote _i shoot , I think I will have a mount done like that._


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice mount, havent seen one that nice in a long time


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello everyone i'm new to this form,that is a great looking mount there Rick love the coloring in her.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Old Roy, glad you could join us.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes also welcome to the site neighbor, great bunch here, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice mount! Never saw one lying down like that, and its absolutely life-like! If I ever get one with as nice pelt as yours, this very well could be the style I try for--thanks for posting.


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Mount........but your 'yotes are a little small compared to our Northern crossbreed. Great piece though...congrats.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> That is oddly realistic / life-like! Who mounted it?


For sure, scary real at that. Its like someone has a pet Coyote.


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

This thing looks like it's still alive.....bet the family pet just loved that thing when you brought it home.


----------



## brownnb2 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a really cool mount. Haven't seen one done like that before. Very unique.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

SWEET MOUNT! most realistic i've ever seen!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

My dog would go crazy after seeing that! beautiful mount, ive seen a couple sitting in deer stand but i never decided to take them because thats not what i was out for.


----------



## badbowtie614 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thats an awsome mount!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

